
SpaceX gets Nasa’s approval to test launch Crew Dragon - longdefeat
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/26/spacex-gets-nasas-approval-to-test-launch-crew-dragon/
======
stetrain
Previous discussion of a different article on the subject:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19252350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19252350)

And a more comprehensive article from NasaSpaceFlight:

[https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2019/02/spacex-gains-frr-
gre...](https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2019/02/spacex-gains-frr-green-light-
dm-1-iss/)

Launch is scheduled for 2:48AM EST on March 2nd.

------
gamblor956
I know a guy working on the Crew Dragon module. He's been working 100+ hour
weeks for the last 3 years.

Hope it was all worth it.

~~~
peeters
Given how I code at the end of a 60 hour week, that's a pretty scary thought
when it comes to an environment where the simplest oversights can lead to a
loss of life. Hopefully for those working crazy hours there's a couple well
rested reviewers of the work.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
If you're really into something or it's a necessary part of your life 100
hr/week is doable. Many small business owners put in those kind of hours. Once
either of those stop being true your work output quality goes to shit pretty
instantly though.

~~~
goatlover
They do, but what kind of quality of life is that?

~~~
sbuttgereit
Your question implies that there is a right answer and there isn't. I think
your question is more accurately stated, "why doesn't everyone think or feel
like me?"

Dedicating one's life to one's work (including long hours) can be very high
quality: if you have an active interest in what you do, pride in what you
produce, and you see yourself as not just doing some task that some
employeer/customer told you to do, but you see your work and its output as
symbolic of your own personal standards, then the rewards are more than
sufficient payoff for the time spent. And the time spent itself can be quite
pleasurable, too, even if time spent is very high.

Of course, if you've not managed to find something in life that both makes you
feel that way and allows you sustenance, you're probably going to ask the very
question you did. Human experience is simply more broad than that.

~~~
goatlover
You're right, but I also had health in mind that high of a work load over a
period of time.

------
JustSomeNobody
For anyone who doesn't like to be jolted out of the article when you scroll
down too far[0]:

[https://outline.com/LqnKkg](https://outline.com/LqnKkg)

[0] Seriously, I wish we could stop linking to techcrunch until they get their
UI back in good shape.

~~~
khamoud
I disabled javascript on techcrunch (and all similar sites). Makes many sites
more enjoyable to use.

